
2019/04/11 Mount Washington Fatal Avalanche Report - jhloa2
https://avalanche.state.co.us/caic/acc/acc_report.php?acc_id=718&accfm=inv
======
jhloa2
I really enjoy reading through the CAIC technical write ups after an avalanche
accident. As a back country skier, these reports help me make educated
decisions about risk in an inherently dangerous sport.

